# component cooling question



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, was wondering what recommendations you might have as to system cooling.
I have recently transformed a closet into an AV rack and as you might suspect, it gets pretty hot in there,
so my question is this : what kind of ventilation or fan do you recommend?
bathroom ceiling fan, computer fans (if so how do you rig them), or is something readily available on the market?
thanks in advance
FRED


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A simple way is to have a 90cfm bathroom ceiling fan mounted in the ceiling of the closet venting outside if possible. Install a vent or some sort of fresh air intake on the bottom of the room near the floor for cooler air to be sucked into the closet.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

here is a link to some products I have had great experiences with .... and much quieter the bathroom fans .... look at the ducts that work with a High Flo system. .... use a hiflo lite or a hiflo basic for small rooms with less equipment if hiflo is more then you need.

http://www.coolcomponents.com/Wall-Ceiling-Ducting_c_29-1.html


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the replies, I will look at the many different choices, I saw on the web site you directed me to, that the fans seem to be cpu fans, am I right?
if so, easy project to do, the bathroom fan idea isn't bad either, but the quiet ones are quite expensive, and I could'nt vent it outside, maybee in my son's closet (their back to back)
things to think over :gah:
thanks again
FRED


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

They are typically have more strength then cpu fans but are quiet like them.... but if you has some tinkering skill you could make a cpu fan array that would work well.

The duct work there makes a clean job of the finish ... if not vent to the outside, venting to another room or an attic usually works great. A lot of finish grills choices to make the finished project look very clean.

Good luck.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had this same program. where I have turned a closet into a rack space. and the heat built up so quickly i had to leave the door open with a fan blowing in.

I sat down one day and thought really hard aobut the best method for dealing with the tempitures in the closet. and came to this idea.

first i replaced the closet door with one that had a vent in the lower half. this wans't expensive at all only aobut $30 for the door as a local home suppy shoppe.

second i took out the vent portion and in it's place i installed a fan that had large blades.

mounting this fan facing inward to blow air IN. and then attaching a lamp dimmer so i could control the speed during movies or music.

well this is my idea for what it's worth. thank you for reading my post


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

intake fans are good if you are also using exhaust fans.... but if you have to choose between one or the other ...it is always a more effiecent way of moving air to use exhaust fans, but make sure you leave a path for air to flow in .... exhaust from high in the space and intake low, it's almost always better to work with convection as opposed to against it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

you are of course correct about air currents. and i can see now where I could have made my design more efficent.


----------

